# BF erection issues



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Ladies. I am separated from my H and been seeing my BF for 5 months now. BF and I have been “sexually active” for around 3 of those months and he has been having some issues with keeping an erection. He is 33, in good shape, maybe an extra 15lbs and also separated (about 9 months for him). His ex wife cheated on him, twice which he knows about, which is why he ended the marriage, he also told me she would bring up his erection issues as the reason she cheated. He told me he had been having issues for about 2 years or more and doesn’t know why. He is a very sexual person. He always gets an erection but it’s keeping it long enough to have actual intercourse that’s the issue. He said it seems like the act of putting on the condom usually does it (he has to wear one and has no problem doing so). A lot of the time, even me giving him a BJ won’t keep it hard. He has been to the Dr and they said everything is fine. His blood work came back normal. The Dr told him it could be stress, which I do understand, but this is driving him nuts. He feels like a failure and just wants to be able to have sex when we want. We are VERY happy and in love, and I have tried to be so supportive and tell him it doesn’t matter to me, I love him no matter what, but seeing him so upset is painful. He was prescribed Viagra which was like a kick to the gut for him, but it did work. Wondering if anyone has any advice for me? Anything I can do for him? Thanks in advance


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> Hi Ladies. I am separated from my H and been seeing my BF for 5 months now. BF and I have been “sexually active” for around 3 of those months and he has been having some issues with keeping an erection. He is 33, in good shape, maybe an extra 15lbs and also separated (about 9 months for him). His ex wife cheated on him, twice which he knows about, which is why he ended the marriage, he also told me she would bring up his erection issues as the reason she cheated. He told me he had been having issues for about 2 years or more and doesn’t know why. He is a very sexual person. He always gets an erection but it’s keeping it long enough to have actual intercourse that’s the issue. He said it seems like the act of putting on the condom usually does it (he has to wear one and has no problem doing so). A lot of the time, even me giving him a BJ won’t keep it hard. He has been to the Dr and they said everything is fine. His blood work came back normal. The Dr told him it could be stress, which I do understand, but this is driving him nuts. He feels like a failure and just wants to be able to have sex when we want. We are VERY happy and in love, and I have tried to be so supportive and tell him it doesn’t matter to me, I love him no matter what, but seeing him so upset is painful. He was prescribed Viagra which was like a kick to the gut for him, but it did work. Wondering if anyone has any advice for me? Anything I can do for him? Thanks in advance



You are a very loving, caring woman because his ED would matter to me. 

I know that is one of the reasons my first XH went into midlife crisis. He started having ED issues in his early thirties. I'm sorry your relationship is being affected by this. If there is nothing wrong with him medically, counseling would be the next logical step. 

Not performing well in bed is a big issue for me, but for men it's a HUGE issue. I can understand why.

There are ways to please your partner even with ED issues, but he needs to try and address them and change what he can and understand that he may not be able to be who he once was in that department. He needs to understand this. You are already 100% by his side on this. That is a big plus. 

There are toys to help with this problem, pills, and there are books too. There is so much helpful information out there, and if he is willing; you two can start doing something about it before it poisons your relationship.

Good luck, and I will keep reading because I am needing the advice others will give YOU.

Bibi


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> Hi Ladies. I am separated from my H and been seeing my BF for 5 months now. BF and I have been “sexually active” for around 3 of those months and he has been having some issues with keeping an erection. He is 33, in good shape, maybe an extra 15lbs and also separated (about 9 months for him). His ex wife cheated on him, twice which he knows about, which is why he ended the marriage, he also told me she would bring up his erection issues as the reason she cheated. Thats really cold and no good excuse to cheat
> 
> He told me he had been having issues for about 2 years or more and doesn’t know why. He is a very sexual person. He always gets an erection but it’s keeping it long enough to have actual intercourse that’s the issue. He said it seems like the act of putting on the condom usually does it (he has to wear one and has no problem doing so). I can sympathize. having never worn one, but i can imagine its a boner killer. A lot of the time, even me giving him a BJ won’t keep it hard. have you tried strking him as he needs it? just a different method that might work He has been to the Dr and they said everything is fine. this is not uncommon. erection problems are more complex than modern medicine understands, and a devil trying to track the causes. His blood work came back normal. The Dr told him it could be stress, could be, whats going on in his life, family/work? which I do understand, but this is driving him nuts. He feels like a failure and just wants to be able to have sex when we want. understandable, but it's important for him to realize he's NOT a failure We are VERY happy and in love, and I have tried to be so supportive and tell him it doesn’t matter to me, I love him no matter what, but seeing him so upset is painful. you are one heck of a good lady, and understand things He was prescribed Viagra which was like a kick to the gut for him, but it did work. Wondering if anyone has any advice for me? Anything I can do for him? Thanks in advance


as much as i sympathize, he should not shun taking the big V. if you've got a headache take asprin or tylenol. if you've got panic attacks, take zanax. if you've got rickets, (you get it).

tell him in a loving way to keep taking the big V until his boner comes back. i bet it will. and all of a sudden, with no explanation or change.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Bibi1031 said:


> You are a very loving, caring woman because his ED would matter to me.
> 
> I know that is one of the reasons my first XH went into midlife crisis. He started having ED issues in his early thirties. I'm sorry your relationship is being affected by this. If there is nothing wrong with him medically, counselling would be the next logical step.
> 
> ...


It does matter to me, but it's not something that's a deal breaker for me. I was in a terrible, sexless marriage and now have this wonderful, attentive man. I won't be giving him up.

I should have added that BF is GREAT with his hands and mouth, he gives me so much so much pleasure and I am SO attracted to him! I have a very high sex drive as well, so we are at it quite frequently. I feel really bad for him when he can't finish, especially when I am giving him a BJ and he all the sudden has to tell me thank, but it's not going to happen. He gets so upset and thinks I will get sick of this issue and move on. I have tried to reassure him I wouldn't do that, this is why I am here looking for advice. I will look into books and such. He would be 100% willing, he just wants "fixed" as he puts it.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> as much as i sympathize, he should not shun taking the big V. if you've got a headache take asprin or tylenol. if you've got panic attacks, take zanax. if you've got rickets, (you get it).
> 
> tell him in a loving way to keep taking the big V until his boner comes back. i bet it will. and all of a sudden, with no explanation or change.


I think he just thinks cause he is only 33, he shouldn't have to worry about taking something like this. He should just "work." He is a pretty shy guy when it comes to outsiders, so he hasn't filled the prescription (his Dr gave him a few sample pills he tried) so I told him I would go with him and we can get it together. He is ok with doing that, so we will see. To him making love is VERY important. We have talked a lot about what went wrong in both of our marriages and understand each other. I think a lot of it has to do with his Ex making fun of this "issue" and now he just feels like a failure. Thanks for the advice


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

well, it is a big deal to guys and our egos. his reaction is understandable, especially so young, and he sounds like a good guy. 
i think you are right on and doing exactly all the right things.

my guess is once he gets his 'thing' going and 'it' works a few times in a row, his confidence will come back and he'll be a new man.

but the only way to do that is to give yourself a boost (the big V). tell him that. do it a few times in a row, and then see if 'it' works without.

take it from an old timer. if his problem is really not medical, then these things just come and go as mysteriously as they first appeared.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't understand why Viagra was "a kick in the pants" for him??

I have been taking Viagra for years and it's wonderful. Ginsu knife quality erections!

It's a great benefit to our love life. Granted I am 53 years old, but if Viagra were available to me 25 years ago, I would have taken it. It just gives you a little bit more horsepower, as it were.

Take it only on an empty stomach (at least 2 to 3 hours after eating, VERY important)
Take two Alleve with it.
Take some Afrin with it.
Start with 25 mg.

When I want to last as long as I want to and have rock hard teenage strength erections, Viagra is your friend. Give it a fair try. You will both be happy 

Actually, sometimes my wife says it's "too hard"
I'm sure that would not be your complaint.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Its sounds a lot like performance anxiety and feeling the pressure to "succeed." He's even gotten the message before that there are consequences if he doesn't keep it up.  I feel for the guy. I appreciate that you're being supportive though. Maybe sex therapy would be in order. There are options available where he learns to enjoy the process and not worry about the destination. 

Another thing: You said that he has no problems getting erections, but are they strong erections? I ask because maybe he's not getting enough sleep or staying hydrated. A couple months ago, I noticed that my erections weren't as strong as before and I was getting worried. I'm only 33. Then I read about sleep and hydration. Now I'm back to my usual self, and that added confidence, too. In any case, I hope this helps.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> well, it is a big deal to guys and our egos. his reaction is understandable, especially so young, and he sounds like a good guy.
> i think you are right on and doing exactly all the right things.
> 
> my guess is once he gets his 'thing' going and 'it' works a few times in a row, his confidence will come back and he'll be a new man.
> ...


Yes I think you're right. Thanks for the advice. I don't think it's medical, think it's more from what's happened with the ex. Can't imagine someone being so unkind to a person like him.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

UMP said:


> I don't understand why Viagra was "a kick in the pants" for him??
> 
> I have been taking Viagra for years and it's wonderful. Ginsu knife quality erections!
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to offend anyone by saying it was a kick in the pants, as I said, just being the kind of person he is, he is to shy to get the pills. He feels like he should be able to make love to me without needing to take pills first. Thanks for telling me about the other things he can take with it, he said the first time he took it, it was great and it was, the second time he found it didn't work as well, I didn't notice a difference and to be honest didn't know he took it. When we are able to have sex he doesn't last very long at all, which is fine as he does so much more before and after. I will go with him to get his pills tonight and hopefully he will not be upset about it.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
a few thoughts:

One of the biggest causes of ED is anxiety about ED. So if you haven't for a while just do your best not to worry - you say he is good with hands and mouth, let him please you that way. If he doesn't finish - don't worry, just be available if he wants to try again later. See if you can remove the stress and if the problem will go away. 

Have you learned his interests / kinks? Are there some sorts of scenarios that he finds more exciting that might help him be less stressed and stay more aroused? Is he at all naturally submissive or dominant in bed?

Do you think he is stressed because he isn't enjoying sex or because he worries that you aren't?

If he is a good considerate lover, then make sure he knows you appreciate desire him, not just the bit of flesh between his legs.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> I think he just thinks cause he is only 33, he shouldn't have to worry about taking something like this. He should just "work." He is a pretty shy guy when it comes to outsiders, so he hasn't filled the prescription (his Dr gave him a few sample pills he tried) so I told him I would go with him and we can get it together. He is ok with doing that, so we will see. To him making love is VERY important. We have talked a lot about what went wrong in both of our marriages and understand each other. I think a lot of it has to do with his Ex making fun of this "issue" and now he just feels like a failure. Thanks for the advice


That is a fiction that all guys are 100% functioning all the time.

He needs to get that out of his head because he will cause himself to fail.

You need to fix what you can fix:
Does he smoke
Does he drink excessive amounts
Does he smoke any type of drug
Does he use any drugs
Any of these can and do cause some ed issues


Exercise (you say he's in good shape - don't know what that means directly)
Does he do long distance running
Does he do long distance biking
Does he do powerlifting
Does he do bodybuilding

Biking is known to cause ED. The rest of the activities - there might be a link to ed

Diet
Does he actually eat healthy
Does he eat high fat diet
Does he eat a low protein diet
What is his salt intake
is he hydrated

Eating healthy and eating well are two different beasts. If he's a heavy meat and starch eater, have him try going a bit more vegetarian for just a few weeks to see if that helps.

If he's heavy vegetarian, have him add more protein based plant items (beans are great for that)

does he monitor his salt and water intake? Being dehydrated always caused me issues. You mileage may vary on this but it's good to monitor your salt intake and increase your water input anyways

IC - does he do any counseling?
He may need to go talk to someone to get some issues off his mind.

Stress
How much stress does he bring home from work

Stress is an absolute erection killer

Sex
Keep doing what you're doing - make sure he knows and feels it's okay if he can't arise to the occasion. Let him get to a point where he feels like you wont be like his ex and fault him as a failure.

Meanwhile, Viagra should be used. Start with a full pill. Then start making it a smaller amount until he no longer needs it. That way he is only using it as a confidence boost.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> a few thoughts:
> 
> One of the biggest causes of ED is anxiety about ED. So if you haven't for a while just do your best not to worry - you say he is good with hands and mouth, let him please you that way. If he doesn't finish - don't worry, just be available if he wants to try again later. See if you can remove the stress and if the problem will go away.
> ...


I believe it's stress related and related to the comments his ex has made about it. We will keep working on it and see how it does. Picked up his pills, the Dr Prescribed Cialis instead, $80 for 4 pills. Absolutely nuts. 

Thanks for the advice everyone, hopefully things will get better with time.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> I believe it's stress related and related to the comments his ex has made about it. We will keep working on it and see how it does. Picked up his pills, the Dr Prescribed Cialis instead, $80 for 4 pills. Absolutely nuts.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone, hopefully things will get better with time.


for now, $80 is money well spent


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

try an online pharmacy for the cialis pills. the local manufacturers and and pharmacies are highway robbers.

i don't have a link for an online, but several members here have posted reliable sources; you'll have to search.
they work as good as the name brands. i took some years ago for a young gf at the time
i couldn't keep up with, they were from india and they worked fine.

and they are 1/10 the price of U.S. stuff.

funny aside: my last order of online cialis from india was probably 2008, but i still get a bunch of come-ons every day in my junk e-mail as though it was yesterday.
they NEVER forget.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

snerg said:


> That is a fiction that all guys are 100% functioning all the time.
> 
> He needs to get that out of his head because he will cause himself to fail.
> 
> ...


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

We talked about this last night. He pee's a lot! I tell him he has the bladder of a small rodent. Lol. He doesn't drink to much water, he said only 2 small bottles a day and some V8 Juice in the am. He eats ok. I know he struggles with his diet. Loves to go out to eat. I had gastric bypass, so I am not able to eat bad stuff, so he is trying to take my lead. This could be it as well. He drank a lot of caffeine, which he now only have once a week. 

If he drinks a little and he pee's a lot - have him go to the doctor and check to see if he's pre-diabetic. 

Get that out of the way right now.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

snerg said:


> We talked about this last night. He pee's a lot! I tell him he has the bladder of a small rodent. Lol. He doesn't drink to much water, he said only 2 small bottles a day and some V8 Juice in the am. He eats ok. I know he struggles with his diet. Loves to go out to eat. I had gastric bypass, so I am not able to eat bad stuff, so he is trying to take my lead. This could be it as well. He drank a lot of caffeine, which he now only have once a week.
> 
> If he drinks a little and he pee's a lot - have him go to the doctor and check to see if he's pre-diabetic.
> 
> Get that out of the way right now.


He doesn't think it's abnormal how much he pee's. I mentioned to him about going to see the Dr again. It seems as though they don't take this stuff to seriously. So we will see. Trying to let him do what he thinks he should. I don't want him to think I don't care, but also don't want him to think I care to much about the physical. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Heck, I have no need for but use Viagra / Cialis periodically, just adds to the fun :grin2: . Maybe if I really needed it I would feel different, but I can't see any reason to be ashamed of if the end goal is t o last during sex.

As far as cost, you can get legitimate Viagra / Cialis for cheap from online sources (such as Indian Pharmacies).


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

peacem said:


> Like others have said it sounds like performance anxiety and its very common but not often talked about. It is a terrible thing for a man to go through especially when he is young, it is frightening - which in turn adds to the anxiety.
> 
> Best thing for him to do is DEFINITELY start with the viagra. My H refused it the first time the GP offered it to him. He thought it was an old man pill. I eventually persuaded him to give it a try and within just a few months of taking it his ED suddenly vanished. The reason is men going through this type of anxiety need to just take their mind off 'will it, won't it?' mindset. Once they have confidence that it will work just fine the ED just fades away. Viagra gave me the best sex in years, it kept him going all weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I have read so much about this and it is so common. It's really not frustrating for me at all to be honest. I know it hurts him, and that's all I think about. He is a very sexual person and just wants to please me, which he does...a few times usually. Lol. I do what I can for him. He is much to shy to go into a sex store. Do you think it would be offensive for me to go get some stuff on my own? Again, I am VERY happy and satisfied. I have NO complaints when it comes to sex. My EX H didn't ever want to have any sort of sex. Didn't even know how to touch me. So for me, this man is a sexual god.  I just want to make him happy.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> Thanks for sharing. I have read so much about this and it is so common. It's really not frustrating for me at all to be honest. I know it hurts him, and that's all I think about. He is a very sexual person and just wants to please me, which he does...a few times usually. Lol. I do what I can for him. He is much to shy to go into a sex store. Do you think it would be offensive for me to go get some stuff on my own? Again, I am VERY happy and satisfied. I have NO complaints when it comes to sex. My EX H didn't ever want to have any sort of sex. Didn't even know how to touch me. So for me, this man is a sexual god.  I just want to make him happy.


I personally wouldn't mind if my W went to the sex store to pick up some fun things. Actually, it'd be a great turn on. However, the way you describe him, he seems very sexual but sexually shy or self-conscious. Would he be willing to go into a sex store WITH you? I'd hope that having a lady by his side would be more comfortable than the thought of him going by himself. If not, maybe go by yourself and pick up a C-Ring. You could casually slip it on him during foreplay and/or when putting on a condom.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

JoeHenderson said:


> I personally wouldn't mind if my W went to the sex store to pick up some fun things. Actually, it'd be a great turn on. However, the way you describe him, he seems very sexual but sexually shy or self-conscious. Would he be willing to go into a sex store WITH you? I'd hope that having a lady by his side would be more comfortable than the thought of him going by himself. If not, maybe go by yourself and pick up a C-Ring. You could casually slip it on him during foreplay and/or when putting on a condom.


I really can't see him doing this. I think we will try and see how it goes with the pills and go from there. I could tell he was super nervous getting the pills last night, so I think the sex shop is out for now. Lol


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> I really can't see him doing this. I think we will try and see how it goes with the pills and go from there. I could tell he was super nervous getting the pills last night, so I think the sex shop is out for now. Lol


Instead of a sex store, do some online shopping so you both can have some fun in the privacy of your own house. I should clarify, a sex online store, not shopping for shoes lol. Adam & Eve is a popular site.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> Thanks for sharing. I have read so much about this and it is so common. It's really not frustrating for me at all to be honest. I know it hurts him, and that's all I think about. He is a very sexual person and just wants to please me, which he does...a few times usually. Lol. I do what I can for him. He is much to shy to go into a sex store. Do you think it would be offensive for me to go get some stuff on my own? Again, I am VERY happy and satisfied. I have NO complaints when it comes to sex. My EX H didn't ever want to have any sort of sex. Didn't even know how to touch me. So for me, *this man is a sexual god*.  I just want to make him happy.


Tell him the bolded. Often.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> Hi Ladies. I am separated from my H and been seeing my BF for 5 months now. BF and I have been “sexually active” for around 3 of those months and he has been having some issues with keeping an erection. He is 33, in good shape, maybe an extra 15lbs and also separated (about 9 months for him). His ex wife cheated on him, twice which he knows about, which is why he ended the marriage, he also told me she would bring up his erection issues as the reason she cheated. He told me he had been having issues for about 2 years or more and doesn’t know why. He is a very sexual person. He always gets an erection but it’s keeping it long enough to have actual intercourse that’s the issue. He said it seems like the act of putting on the condom usually does it (he has to wear one and has no problem doing so). A lot of the time, even me giving him a BJ won’t keep it hard. He has been to the Dr and they said everything is fine. His blood work came back normal. The Dr told him it could be stress, which I do understand, but this is driving him nuts. He feels like a failure and just wants to be able to have sex when we want. We are VERY happy and in love, and I have tried to be so supportive and tell him it doesn’t matter to me, I love him no matter what, but seeing him so upset is painful. *He was prescribed Viagra which was like a kick to the gut for him,* but it did work. Wondering if anyone has any advice for me? Anything I can do for him? Thanks in advance


I can never understand the bolded attitude. So, I've got an infection, but I won't take the medicine because I should be manly enough not to get infections.

Most urologists say "your levels are fine, no problem". But, you see, there IS A PROBLEM! Keep looking. Check out a Low-T center. The on-line pharmacies work too, PM me (though there are no guarantees).

You're doing great, he's lucky to have you.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Buddy400 said:


> I can never understand the bolded attitude. So, I've got an infection, but I won't take the medicine because I should be manly enough not to get infections.
> 
> Most urologists say "your levels are fine, no problem". But, you see, there IS A PROBLEM! Keep looking. Check out a Low-T center. The on-line pharmacies work too, PM me (though there are no guarantees).
> 
> You're doing great, he's lucky to have you.


I agree 100%. This is just what he said. He is only 33, says he shouldn't need this stuff. Anyways, I always let him know how much I care about him and how happy he makes me. Especially in the bedroom. I am trying to get him to see the Dr again, I think he will if this persists. He really wants to be "better" so we will see. Thanks


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> I really can't see him doing this. I think we will try and see how it goes with the pills and go from there. I could tell he was super nervous getting the pills last night, so I think the sex shop is out for now. Lol


that's a darn shame

Great stuff out there!


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Buddy400 said:


> I can never understand the bolded attitude. So, I've got an infection, but I won't take the medicine because I should be manly enough not to get infections.
> 
> Most urologists say "your levels are fine, no problem". But, you see, there IS A PROBLEM! Keep looking. Check out a Low-T center. The on-line pharmacies work too, PM me (though there are no guarantees).
> 
> You're doing great, he's lucky to have you.



The reason for feeling is because we men are brought up to believe that men should be 100% ready to go and function at all times. Why should he need Viagra or cialis. 


Low T doesn't cause ED. Low T causes you to no longer want sex.
He should get it checked as well to make sure there isn't anything else going on.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Condoms are an absolute boner killer for me. They're like a pin in a balloon. I take it he has to wear one because you're not on the pill?

And yes, performance anxiety. It's a beast. I would encourage the Viagra, as it may help him get past the hump. Unfortunately, if the anxiety is strong, it will kill his desire, and the V is useless without the desire/arousal.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Healer said:


> Condoms are an absolute boner killer for me. They're like a pin in a balloon. I take it he has to wear one because you're not on the pill?
> 
> And yes, performance anxiety. It's a beast. I would encourage the Viagra, as it may help him get past the hump. Unfortunately, if the anxiety is strong, it will kill his desire, and the V is useless without the desire/arousal.


You would be correct. No pill for me. So condoms are a must for now. Thanks for the info. The Cialis seems to be working, so we will see. He has the desire for sure. Lol


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> Hi Ladies. I am separated from my H and been seeing my BF for 5 months now. BF and I have been “sexually active” for around 3 of those months and he has been having some issues with keeping an erection. He is 33, in good shape, maybe an extra 15lbs and also separated (about 9 months for him). His ex wife cheated on him, twice which he knows about, which is why he ended the marriage, he also told me she would bring up his erection issues as the reason she cheated. He told me he had been having issues for about 2 years or more and doesn’t know why. He is a very sexual person. He always gets an erection but it’s keeping it long enough to have actual intercourse that’s the issue. He said it seems like the act of putting on the condom usually does it (he has to wear one and has no problem doing so). A lot of the time, even me giving him a BJ won’t keep it hard. He has been to the Dr and they said everything is fine. His blood work came back normal. The Dr told him it could be stress, which I do understand, but this is driving him nuts. He feels like a failure and just wants to be able to have sex when we want. We are VERY happy and in love, and I have tried to be so supportive and tell him it doesn’t matter to me, I love him no matter what, but seeing him so upset is painful. He was prescribed Viagra which was like a kick to the gut for him, but it did work. Wondering if anyone has any advice for me? Anything I can do for him? Thanks in advance



You could buy him a hollow strap on with harness.

He wears this, the length you'd like, he's inside it, doesn't matter if he goes soft and you can have sex with him as long as you want with no ED issues or mess.

Sexual toys like this are available.

You wouldn't need to be on the pill or have him wear condoms either.

No mess and no chance of getting pregnant.

Hollow Strap Ons in a wide range of sizes for extra length.


He can also take 10g L - arginine powder with a small amount of water on an empty stomach just before he goes to bed. This will raise his human growth hormone levels while he sleeps and usually wake up hard and in the mood.


Going to the family doctor and getting regular testosterone injections will also do the trick.


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

UMP said:


> I don't understand why Viagra was "a kick in the pants" for him??
> 
> I have been taking Viagra for years and it's wonderful. Ginsu knife quality erections!
> 
> ...


Testify Ump! I don't need it and still take it sometimes just to extend the sessions when the mood hits us....of course I would take the 'Limitless' pill as well if it existed....


----------

